# If someone PM'd an abusive message I would put it up for everyone else to read ...



## Shaun (31 Mar 2014)

> If someone PM'd me with a horrible and abusive message, I would put it up for everyone else to read.
> 
> And in fairness, the last time he was subjected to nasty PMs the advice from many on here was not to delete and to put the message on the forum for all to read.



*Note:* I've removed the original thread that this quote came from, but I just wanted to make a point about the advice that was given.

Unfortunately it is the *wrong* advice ... and a _serious_ violating of our user guidelines.

If you receive an abusive PM, please *do not *publish it or respond to it - just report it and let the moderator team deal with it.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------

